# Hard lump from sub-q jab!



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I tried jabbing test sub-q a few weeks ago and done 1ml in each as read this would be ok if done slowly.....

I have since had a VERY hard lump in stomach where i jabbed and its been there for 3 weeks, it doesnt feel like fluid. I have deep massaged it several times and had hot water bottle on it but its not moving. Im FAIRLY lean so its very noticeable at the minute and just want to know what i can try to get rid of it, but if its not fluid, how can i make it disperse??

Big thanks for any help.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

The test was tri test 500 by someone i cannot mention...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

3 weeks is a longish time to have a lump,dont know anything

about subq?? test injections mate,but go and see a gp if

its concerning you.

A guy on here used to recommend it,but uturned on the idea

after people were complaining about the same problems.

My advice dude ,dont do them especially with high

dosed gear,just stick to im.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mal said:


> 3 weeks is a longish time to have a lump,dont know anything
> 
> about subq?? test injections mate,but go and see a gp if
> 
> ...


I have changed to IM since as its very worrying. I just dont know what i can do to get it to go down. Its very hard and doesnt feel like oil/fluid so what on earth could it be????


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

why did you try sub-q? TBH it could be a numer of things; I would go doctors and get a proper diagnosis mate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ide send provider a pm,he's comented on this before?but ide

go and see someone just to be safe.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

your body has probably encapsulated the irritant, and it's become a little cyst. It will go over time. Should be ok so long as there is no infection


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Well it's probably encapsulated gear - a sterile abscess - because you didn't massage the area enough to disperse the gear when you injected.

You still need to massage when injecting anything non-isotonic, like oil-based gear, subQ.

It will llkely go away gradually, but take a long time.

If it persists you might have it drained or excised.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C19H28O2 said:


> why did you try sub-q? TBH it could be a numer of things; I would go doctors and get a proper diagnosis mate


Just fancied trying it for a while but wont be doing it again because of this. It isnt an abcess as no soreness what so ever, not red, and has been there for 3 weeks and has not grown, just stayed the same but really as hard as a rock lol.



mal said:


> ide send provider a pm,he's comented on this before?but ide
> 
> go and see someone just to be safe.


I may do if i have time off work to do so. Ill drop Prodiver a PM now. He has helped me alot in the past.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Uriel said:


> your body has probably encapsulated the irritant, and it's become a little cyst. It will go over time. Should be ok so long as there is no infection


Excellent   Should i be massaging it or not bother and let it just go down itself?



Prodiver said:


> Well it's probably encapsulated gear - a sterile abscess - because you didn't massage the area enough to disperse the gear when you injected.
> 
> You still need to massage when injecting anything non-isotonic, like oil-based gear, subQ.
> 
> ...


Thanks PD, coincidence lol.

I am petrified if i have to have it drained or cut out !!!!

Shall i just see how i go on for a while?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Also why is it so hard, surely if it was a sterile abcess it would be like a fluid???


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Also why is it so hard, surely if it was a sterile abcess it would be like a fluid???


I'd guess the oil has gone and it's a fibrous cycst now, leave it be - it'll slowly break down


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I'd guess the oil has gone and it's a fibrous cycst now, leave it be - it'll slowly break down


Thanks mate. Very bl00dy annoying!!!! Its like a 7th ab just sat above the rest, looks awful.

Hoping it goes down but wandering if some antibiotics would sort it quicker....


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

If the contents are still liquid it's sometimes possible to "pop" a blind abscess internally by pinching it fairly firmly for some seconds.

Don't keep doing this over a short while though as you can make it sore and actually thicken it.

After, massage the area well to disperse the gear.

To see if it's still liquid you can stick a 21 gauge needle (or a new scalpel blade) carefully into it and either aspirate it or remove the needle and squeeze gently but firmly.

Be scrupulously hygienic and swab before and after with plenty of Listerine.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

personally I think a cc of oild gear is too much for 1 sub q site, I shoot a mil into 3 sites if I'm doing it


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Thanks mate. Very bl00dy annoying!!!! Its like a 7th ab just sat above the rest, looks awful.
> 
> Hoping it goes down but wandering if some antibiotics would sort it quicker....


 doubt antibiotic will help mate as there is no infection (pain, heat, redness, tenderness)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> If the contents are still liquid it's sometimes possible to "pop" a blind abscess internally by pinching it fairly firmly for some seconds.
> 
> Don't keep doing this over a short while though as you can make it sore and actually thicken it.
> 
> ...


WOW, dont think i dare do that, might try it tonight with a blue and aspirate to see if anything comes out? Is there a need to do this or shall i just leave it be?



Uriel said:


> personally I think a cc of oild gear is too much for 1 sub q site, I shoot a mil into 3 sites if I'm doing it


I know mate, i done 4 ml in 4 sub-q jabs each time for 2 weeks (so 2 times in total) and this is the only 1 i have had trouble with......



Uriel said:


> doubt antibiotic will help mate as there is no infection (pain, heat, redness, tenderness)


True. May just leave it a few weeks then and hope for the best.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

The chief prob with subQ is getting it in the right place - in the hypodermis between the dermis and the fascia.

When you pinch a skin-fold to inject subQ the idea is not to inject into the pinch, but beneath it and above the fascia, which will not lift.

The hypodermis contains any subcutaneous fat you have, and is well supplied with blood vessels, so it's still important to aspirate with oil-based gear.

If you inject the gear too shallow into the dermis, it's more likely to cause a blister/blind abscess; if you go too deep you'll effectively be injecting IM.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> The chief prob with subQ is getting it in the right place - in the hypodermis between the dermis and the fascia.
> 
> When you pinch a skin-fold to inject subQ the idea is not to inject into the pinch, but beneath it and above the fascia, which will not lift.
> 
> ...


Maybe i have gone in between two of my abs because i MAY have gone too deep. Really annoyed with myself now!! Just hope it goes down by itself. good job im not cutting, would look horrendous!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> WOW, dont think i dare do that, might try it tonight with a blue and aspirate to see if anything comes out? Is there a need to do this or shall i just leave it be?
> 
> I know mate, i done 4 ml in 4 sub-q jabs each time for 2 weeks (so 2 times in total) and this is the only 1 i have had trouble with......
> 
> True. May just leave it a few weeks then and hope for the best.


As Uriel says, antibiotics won't do anything.

I don't think the volume injected is significant as long as you massage well. Stingy or irritant gear is more likely to cause a reaction.

Providing you're scrupulously hygienic, sliding a clean needle slowly into a site is perfectly OK.

If it's too fine, though, the hole may close and you won't get much out, which is why a small scalpel blade is more effective.

Easiest thing is prob to go see your doc.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> As Uriel says, antibiotics won't do anything.
> 
> I don't think the volume injected is significant as long as you massage well. Stingy or irritant gear is more likely to cause a reaction.
> 
> ...


I think ill just try putting a blue pin in and aspirate to see if theres anything in it mate. No way i would go near myself with a scalpal blade!! Hygiene is always my number 1 priority, then its down to the sterility of the gear. The test 500 i use has always been pretty much pip free.

Ill update on whether i try aspirating it tonight. Thanks for the help Patrick.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

I have used the T500 sub Q by Felis silvestris and it has done the same for me, but it has only been a few days, back to IM I go, i have just given it a little massage, and it seems a bit spread out... but is sore, and like an additional 2 abs at the bottom now


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Themanabolic said:


> I have used the T500 sub Q by Felis silvestris and it has done the same for me, but it has only been a few days, back to IM I go, i have just given it a little massage, and it seems a bit spread out... but is sore, and like an additional 2 abs at the bottom now


Annoying eh!!

hopefully mine will just go down but 3 weeks is a long time and it hasnt changed what so ever!


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Annoying eh!!
> 
> hopefully mine will just go down but 3 weeks is a long time and it hasnt changed what so ever!


luckily for me I don't think I'm as lean as you at all... cause I'm not lean at all haha... can only just see me abs :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Themanabolic said:


> luckily for me I don't think I'm as lean as you at all... cause I'm not lean at all haha... can only just see me abs :lol:


Im not all that lean either. Can see my abs a bit in the morning (in good lighting lol) but come night time i just look a fat bloated watery mess lol.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Im not all that lean either. Can see my abs a bit in the morning (in good lighting lol) but come night time i just look a fat bloated watery mess lol.


Pretty much the same as me then, downward lighting is my friend.. never to topless in a room without it, otherwise, fat watery mess all the time!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> If the contents are still liquid it's sometimes possible to "pop" a blind abscess internally by pinching it fairly firmly for some seconds.
> 
> .


 That worked for my subq lump from lixus test-e.

Popped it in the second week


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

xpower said:


> That worked for my subq lump from lixus test-e.
> 
> Popped it in the second week


So just grab the fcuker and squeeze? lol.

I have done DEEP hard massages on it but not really squeezed it.....


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> So just grab the fcuker and squeeze? lol.
> 
> I have done DEEP hard massages on it but not really squeezed it.....


 That's basically what I did lol.

You'll feel it pop


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

il do it! with a pair of plier's


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

xpower said:


> That's basically what I did lol.
> 
> You'll feel it pop


Just squeezed the bugger and couldnt feel it pop, it just hurt a little lol.



mal said:


> il do it! with a pair of plier's


Deal.... will have to get in line though, the missus is dying to do it....


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Just squeezed the bugger and couldnt feel it pop, it just hurt a little lol.


 It did take some force & I was in a hot bath(not sure if that helped)


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

xpower said:


> It did take some force & I was in a hot bath(not sure if that helped)


I squose mine, they hurt more now, and are more swollen.. took an ibuprofen.. hopefully take some swelling away.. gonna try a hot bath nowish


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Will have a hot bath tonight then and try to squeeze it after. If no joy ill stick a blue into it and aspirate, see what happens.


----------



## marko85 (May 27, 2008)

I had two from some pharmatec sus, mine popped yesterday,still feel something there but nothing like they were. I went too deep, but the pharmatec stuff was horrible when i was doing I.M too. At least I can't see them any more. Hope you get yours sorted mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

marko85 said:


> I had two from some pharmatec sus, mine popped yesterday,still feel something there but nothing like they were. I went too deep, but the pharmatec stuff was horrible when i was doing I.M too. At least I can't see them any more. Hope you get yours sorted mate.


Did you pop it yourself??

I have just had a red hot shower on it for ten minutes and squeezed like crazy in several different ways but i felt no pop..........


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

When i inject the love handles, they lump seems to go in a line, and stay for over a week.

I just go straight in with the pin, might try going at a angle so its just under the skin next time

Maybe sub - q isnt the way forward ????


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> When i inject the love handles, they lump seems to go in a line, and stay for over a week.
> 
> I just go straight in with the pin, might try going at a angle so its just under the skin next time
> 
> Maybe sub - q isnt the way forward ????


A lot of people swear by it. But dont go straight in, your meant to pinch the scin fold and go in straight from the side of this so its inbetween the skin and muscle and right in the subcutaneous fat layer. Thats my take on it anyway........

I am cruising now and still want to do 2 x 0.5ml of cyp250 on the cruise but dernt now!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Update - this morning the hard lump i have, it now has a little bit below it, like a line running off it. Im thinking maybe i did pop it as this feels like a bit thats leaked out and has 'dripped' down , hard to explain.......


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Update - this morning the hard lump i have, it now has a little bit below it, like a line running off it. Im thinking maybe i did pop it as this feels like a bit thats leaked out and has 'dripped' down , hard to explain.......


 Exactly what happened when mine popped mate.

Started to shrink after that.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

xpower said:


> Exactly what happened when mine popped mate.
> 
> Started to shrink after that.


WOO HOOOOOO, exactly what i wanted to hear  I did squeeze it very hard, was hoping to feel it pop, like when you squeeze a big spot but it didnt, so was dissapointed lol.

Let hope it goes down now then


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> WOO HOOOOOO, exactly what i wanted to hear  I did squeeze it very hard, was hoping to feel it pop, like when you squeeze a big spot but it didnt, so was dissapointed lol.
> 
> Let hope it goes down now then


I gave mine a squeeze... now they are massive lumps and i jabbed them at the bottom of my belly so it just looks like i have a strange area of fat now haha darnit


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Themanabolic said:


> I gave mine a squeeze... now they are massive lumps and i jabbed them at the bottom of my belly so it just looks like i have a strange area of fat now haha darnit


You sure you not just a fat knacker dude?? LOL.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> You sure you not just a fat knacker dude?? LOL.


alright... u got me :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Themanabolic said:


> alright... u got me :laugh:


Why dont you jab 6 shots of 1 mil where your abs would be, if mine all looked like this lump i would have awesome abs lol.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Why dont you jab 6 shots of 1 mil where your abs would be, if mine all looked like this lump i would have awesome abs lol.


I actually thought the same my self, thought it would be a right plan, untill some bird asks to feel your abs and it hurts like hell lol!

cheers for the reps btw, ill rep u back when i can :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Themanabolic said:


> I actually thought the same my self, thought it would be a right plan, untill some bird asks to feel your abs and it hurts like hell lol!
> 
> cheers for the reps btw, ill rep u back when i can :thumb:


Ha ha, doesnt matter, just suck it up. You will look awesome. DOOOO ITTTTTTT lol.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Ha ha, doesnt matter, just suck it up. You will look awesome. DOOOO ITTTTTTT lol.


It would also mean I would have to shoot 6ml of test at once... so thats like 3g's haha.. 3 times what im on now... mmm tempting :bounce: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Themanabolic said:


> It would also mean I would have to shoot 6ml of test at once... so thats like 3g's haha.. 3 times what im on now... mmm tempting :bounce: :lol: :lol:


Just take the 'more is better' approach like most people do. I will if you will. Go on.........i DOUBLE dare ya!! lol


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Just take the 'more is better' approach like most people do. I will if you will. Go on.........i DOUBLE dare ya!! lol


haha, think im just gonna go the standard route and whack it in my bum next time.. much less hassle and i can lie down on my belly then lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Me too mate, the girlfriend does mine too so easy 

Ill never use sub-q for oil based gear again, peps and hcg etc are fine.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Me too mate, the girlfriend does mine too so easy
> 
> Ill never use sub-q for oil based gear again, peps and hcg etc are fine.


yeah, never had a single problem with peptides, I was a bit skeptical initially as injecting oil into fat didn't seem like a great idea to me, with the oil being lipophilic, had a feeling it might stick around, problem doesn't happen with peps and hcg as they are in a water based medium which is lipophobic

thats my thoughts on it anyway :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Themanabolic said:


> yeah, never had a single problem with peptides, I was a bit skeptical initially as injecting oil into fat didn't seem like a great idea to me, with the oil being lipophilic, had a feeling it might stick around, problem doesn't happen with peps and hcg as they are in a water based medium which is lipophobic
> 
> thats my thoughts on it anyway :thumb:


You just spoke a forein language to me mate lol.

Mine seem to be worse this morning and one tiny one i had in lower abs that i squeezed is now double the size. My stomach looks fcuked lol!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Themanabolic said:


> haha, think im just gonna go the standard route and *whack it in my bum* next time.. much less hassle and i can lie down on my belly then lol


I bet you say that to all the boys... lol...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Right, update - it has been puzzling me with what is in these lumps so i thought i would aspirate one to see what come out. Stuck a pin in, which hurt a bit and took some force, aspirated but plunger was just pulling back but nothing going in and just springing back to empty indicating whatever is there, is too thick to come up through the pin.

The lumps are seriously rock hard and cannot be squeezed, it looks HORRID in the mirror and im very self concious about them.

I had a word with my uncle who is a nurse (which didnt go to well as had to explain my gear use) and he has said to just leave them now and eventually they will go but its been a month now!!

Should i get heat on it regular with a red hot waterbottle to get the blood flowing in that area as surely this will help to disperse it?

Thanks.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Right, update - it has been puzzling me with what is in these lumps so i thought i would aspirate one to see what come out. Stuck a pin in, which hurt a bit and took some force, aspirated but plunger was just pulling back but nothing going in and just springing back to empty indicating whatever is there, is too thick to come up through the pin.
> 
> The lumps are seriously rock hard and cannot be squeezed, it looks HORRID in the mirror and im very self concious about them.
> 
> ...


Kieren

This is obviously starting to bother you now mate (understandable) have you thought about going to the GP/walk in clinic/needle exchange/A&E? - They will be able to get on top of the situation for you.

(You could give a bogus name at clinic/A&E if thats a issue)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

OldMan said:


> Kieren
> 
> This is obviously starting to bother you now mate (understandable) have you thought about going to the GP/walk in clinic/needle exchange/A&E? - They will be able to get on top of the situation for you.
> 
> (You could give a bogus name at clinic/A&E if thats a issue)


I dont see what they could do apart from cut them out which im not prepared to do unless i give them a long time to go down on their own....

Antibiotics wont work because it isnt infected.

Wierd....... Ah well, time is a healer lol. Good job im not cutting for a long time!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have been putting heat on these lumps for tha past few nights and doesnt seemed to have helped. I did squeeze them and seems they are no longer just like an oval shape, but now they have what feels like a tenticle that goes out of one side (sorry only way i can explain it) so assume this is where the 'sack' has popped and some has squirted out??

Not getting any better at all though but will continue with the heat.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Im pretty sure they might just be lumps due to the trauma of sticking a needle in you


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Im pretty sure they might just be lumps due to the trauma of sticking a needle in you


They have been here over a month now lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Update, 6 weeks on lumps are still here. I am going to A & E on Saturday/Sunday to see what can be done because they are not decreasing at all. I have used heat on themm and massaged which just made them worse. No i have veins that go into the lump getting blocked and swelling so they need to be removed asap in my opinion. will update with whats happening but i am bricking it


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

imagine those young nurses feeling you up lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mal said:


> imagine those young nurses feeling you up lol


Best stop the cialis now then eh, that could be embarassing lol.

Dreading it though in all seriousness. HATE hospitals and can imagine the lectures about aas will be boring.......


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

casement16 said:


> im in a related dilemma. Ive got 450 tnt depot cycle to begin but im waiting on whether i have to get my Sacral Nerve Stimulator removed (similar to pace maker but connect to brain not heart), doNt want to start taking it if the steroid shows on blood tests whether they will decide not to treat me. Was to find out today but nurse hasnt rang me back. Really want to begin my cycle but need the thing removed as its the size of a cigarette packet sticking out of my right side stomach


So your lumps not from gear, its from the pace maker thing you have?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

casement16 said:


> Yeah no lump or anything simply the operation to get the pacemaker removed, whether i should risk begining the cycle now even though i could possible get the operation in next 2 months or to wait. Want to ask my JP but have a feeling he'll be a cock about it as he happens to be my Footie Manager


Up to you. I cant see it being a problem at all and you know they have to specifically test for AAS right?? So it isnt going to show up imo.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

casement16 said:


> got told it can thicken the blood or something and cause clots but 'if it doesnt kill you, tnt 450 depot will definetly make you stronger'


Take 1 x 75mg aspirin to counteract that and thin the blood 

Im using the TNT in 4 weeks, well, doubful now as ill be out of gym with stitches in my stomach lol. Surely there are others out there who have had this before and had to go to hospital???????


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

casement16 said:


> im giong by mickey rourke in the wrestler when he had the heart attack the doctor tellin him to give the stuff up so it must be alrite...i would wait til stitches heal up so you can get the most out of the cycle...supposely PIP free (tnt 450 depot) so cant wait. Dropping it at 2ml aweek, although i have 40ml of it, i wouldnt be surprised if i do this for 20 weeks


Mine will be 3 ml a week, 10 weeks then cruise low dose test.

ANYONE ELSE HAD THIS PROBLEM THAT CAN HELP??? lol.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I answered you do they test for aas thread mate... just to recap, they didnt test me at all, they did ask if I was on medication and I said no apart from pain killers if I had a headache... they did give me a blood test but it was a general one checking cell counts and liver function and a couple of other things that I can remember all came back fine... at the time was cruising on 500mg a week...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Best stop the cialis now then eh, that could be embarassing lol.
> 
> Dreading it though in all seriousness. HATE hospitals and can imagine the lectures about aas will be boring.......


dont worry mate,thel drain them,job done. :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mal said:


> dont worry mate,thel drain them,job done. :thumbup1:


Cant be drained. The lumps are rock hard mate and have no fluid in them as i tried to aspirate one myself........ So cut them out it probably is !


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Cant be drained. The lumps are rock hard mate and have no fluid in them as i tried to aspirate one myself........ So cut them out it probably is !


stop fuking around KJieran.....don't you have access to powertools?

I'd have the c unts jigsawed open, flapper wheeled the top off and dried it out with a paint stripper heat gun by now.....you really are very sensible:lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

You never know mate they may do ultrasound treatment on them to break them down and then they will reintegrate within the body.... had a haematoma (sp) once and they did this for a while and it cleared it up...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Uriel said:


> stop fuking around KJieran.....don't you have access to powertools?
> 
> I'd have the c unts jigsawed open, flapper wheeled the top off and dried it out with a paint stripper heat gun by now.....you really are very sensible:lol:


Thanks for the advice. I have gone to my dads shed and all i could find was a rusty hacksaw, some nails, and a pick axe. Anything i can do with these????


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> You never know mate they may do ultrasound treatment on them to break them down and then they will reintegrate within the body.... had a haematoma (sp) once and they did this for a while and it cleared it up...


Yeah somene actually said this on musclechat as asked on there too. i seriously hope this will be the case but will get that answer on saturday. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

You're off to A&E then Kieran so I'll pass you some advice from someone who's worked in them for 15 years (not me obv)

You have shot a substance into your self in a correct fashion, it is not infected in any way, it is not causing you pain or discomfort in any way, it is not giving you any cause for concern (othe than it is there), IT WILL be absorbed by the body EVENTUALLY.

Mate, you are probably wasting your time unless it is infected.

And the advice to "POP" it was considered bad advice.

Hope this helps


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

maybe if you stop squeezing it, rubbing it, "Popping" it and sticking fuking needles in it - it'l get a chance to heal (that bit is me)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

one more piece of advice Kieran.

A&E departments strangely enough are for accidents and emergancies.

There is no real reason you can't make an appointment with your GP, it's been ok for the last 6 weeks - why is it an emergancy all of a sudden? Is it because you have Saturday off?

You'll be triaged when going oto A&E, unless it is dead - you will keep going down the list as you are anything but critical


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah I was going to post but seeing as it has just been said I wouldn't go to A&E cause u will just be sat about for hours and hours to be told to go home especially on a sat of all days ... Infact I've got a mate who's a nurse and if u went into a&e of a weekend with this he would prob tw*t u for taking the p1ss


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i know a few A&E staff and they do get p1ssed off with people turning up with minor ailments they've had for weeks but suddenly need emergancy saturday treatment because the telly is sh1t or something.

They'l likely tell you to see your GP


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Massive thanks for the help Uriel. I know what your saying about going to A&E (this was just advice from people on here). My main concern now is that i have lines/threads coming off the lumps which i think are veins that usually travel through the lump, but because the tissue is so hard, its stopping the blood getting past and these lines/viens have now really increased in size and i suspect they are clogged with blood. By all means i can try and give it time to see if they do go down and dissappear but 6 weeks in, they are exactly the same, no change so doesnt show any sign that its going to go unfortunately.

One of the reasons i was going to to to A&E instead of the GP was because you can request that the recods dont get sent to the GP. I am looking to join the police force very soon (or at least apply) and dont what this on my GP Medical record which they will probably look at when i apply.

Thanks for the help!!! Torn between what to do.....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Massive thanks for the help Uriel. I know what your saying about going to A&E (this was just advice from people on here). My main concern now is that i have lines/threads coming off the lumps which i think are veins that usually travel through the lump, but because the tissue is so hard, its stopping the blood getting past and these lines/viens have now really increased in size and i suspect they are clogged with blood. By all means i can try and give it time to see if they do go down and dissappear but 6 weeks in, they are exactly the same, no change so doesnt show any sign that its going to go unfortunately.
> 
> One of the reasons i was going to to to A&E instead of the GP was because you can request that the recods dont get sent to the GP. I am looking to join the police force very soon (or at least apply) and dont what this on my GP Medical record which they will probably look at when i apply.
> 
> Thanks for the help!!! Torn between what to do.....


can you post (or pm me a close picture of the lump mate and I can have it looked at).

Who told you the details won't go in a letter to your gp btw (interested)?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Also, i have stopped touching them, adding any heat, massaging, stabbing etc lol.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> can you post (or pm me a close picture of the lump mate and I can have it looked at).
> 
> Who told you the details won't go in a letter to your gp btw (interested)?


Minor Treatment Centre or A&E can offer anonymity if you play the "Im Joe Soap of NFA" card.

I suggested getting medical treatment in an earlier post and I stand by that mate. A&E was something that was mentioned at an earlier point when the chap had initial concerns - I agree it is less appropriate now time has moved on.

Minor Treatment Centre may be a better option now?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

OldMan said:


> Minor Treatment Centre or A&E can offer anonymity if you play the "Im Joe Soap of NFA" card.


If you present with a false name or just withhold name, you'll get treated at an A&E if appropriate (this isn't).....a walk in centre would be better BUT if any follow up treatment was required - how could you do this if you had a false name and withheld GP details??


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> If you present with a false name or just withhold name, you'll get treated at an A&E if appropriate (this isn't).....a walk in centre would be better BUT if any follow up treatment was required - how could you do this if you had a false name and withheld GP details??


You can't get folow up treatment - thats the 'problem'! - This isn't the ideal plan BUT my initial post was made when there was a real health concern and hence 'any' form of medical assessment was better than none.

Bloody site better advice than sticking a pin/scaple in the lump or squeezing the hell out of it!

I totally agree with you that A&E is no longer the best option now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Uriel said:


> can you post (or pm me a close picture of the lump mate and I can have it looked at).
> 
> Who told you the details won't go in a letter to your gp btw (interested)?


I was told by someone on here, let me look and check. Was also told this on muscletalk i think. Yes ill try and take pics tonight, theres 4 lumps, can only REALLY see them when i lean back and pull fat down over abdoman so will see if i can get a good pic tonight for you.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

OldMan said:


> Kieren
> 
> This is obviously starting to bother you now mate (understandable) have you thought about going to the GP/walk in clinic/needle exchange/A&E? - They will be able to get on top of the situation for you.
> 
> (You could give a bogus name at clinic/A&E if thats a issue)


This was my post that suggested medical intervention - a few options were given at the time.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

if they dont hurt i wouldnt worry about them, i had something similar once after putting something in subq and it lasted over a month, eventually went... just got smaller and smaller until it went..

It was painful at first though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kezz said:


> if they dont hurt i wouldnt worry about them, i had something similar once after putting something in subq and it lasted over a month, eventually went... just got smaller and smaller until it went..
> 
> It was painful at first though


My only worry is that it seems like its blocking veins and they are swelling up filled with blood. And 1 of the 4 lumps is really big and not decreasing even though its coming up 7 weeks.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> My only worry is that it seems like its blocking veins and they are swelling up filled with blood. And 1 of the 4 lumps is really big and not decreasing even though its coming up 7 weeks.


It won't be blocking veins buddy.unless you injected cavity wall foam in there.

I'll get the pic checked when you get it up - make it nice and clear with some size data:thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Uriel said:


> It won't be blocking veins buddy.unless you injected cavity wall foam in there.
> 
> I'll get the pic checked when you get it up - make it nice and clear with some size data:thumbup1:


Ok, wander what these vein like tenticles are coming off the lumps then, they wernt there before?

Ill make sure i have my crown jewels on the pic just for you mate  :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Ok, wander what these vein like tenticles are coming off the lumps then, they wernt there before?
> 
> Ill make sure i have my crown jewels on the pic just for you mate  :thumb:


better make sure its a semi then - it'll be getting shown to about 4 nurses


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Uriel said:


> better make sure its a semi then - it'll be getting shown to about 4 nurses


Nice  Thanks for the heads up, would have been a disaster sending in a pic with softy.

Semi lob on it is!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Nice  Thanks for the heads up, would have been a disaster sending in a pic with softy.
> 
> Semi lob on it is!


if it's bigger than mine I'll show it to my vet


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Uriel said:


> if it's bigger than mine I'll show it to my vet


Ha ha, slim chance of that mate unless your hung like a pre pubesent 10 year old.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dan92 said:


> Kieran why dont you try jelqing :lol:


Ive been the jelquing the fcuker untill it goes blue and its still ****.

Looks like a d1ck, just smaller.....

LOL.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dan92 said:


> hahaha....no seriously though....that jelqing shiit is meant to work with some people, i couldnt be @rsed spending an hour every day stretching my cock though lol


An hour!!!!!! SOD THAT. I live with a mediocre length and be happy (ish) with it LOL.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

I have read this entire thread only to find it turn into a discussion of the lengths, mediocre or otherwise, of two members' penises.

Get a room.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Ha ha, slim chance of that mate unless your hung like a pre pubesent 10 year old.


 :cursing: :cursing: I can only dream of a beast like that


----------



## oldham29 (Nov 20, 2004)

hows the lumps m8?any progress


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

oldham29 said:


> hows the lumps m8?any progress


Not yet mate. Got some advice and am going to give them untill i get back off holidya in 3 weeks and if they havnt changed then will get to a drop in centre which will be confidential. I cant have anything on my medical records associated with AAS use.

The lumps do seem to have changed slightly, these "tails" that i mentioned what come off the lumps seems to be alot thicker, but the lumps are phasing into them, hard to explain.


----------



## trenboloni (Aug 2, 2007)

How's the situation now? I decided to start SQ test injections (500mg/ml test by Endosyn) and took 30iu (150mg) and of course got a damn lump. Should I continue into an another spot or just start taking IM? I'm leaning towards the latter...

Anyway let me know what you eventually did with the lumps? Mine was ok for a day but is now sore, it's two days post injection.


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

i got same problems some year agò injecting test and primo subq mates!!

how bad...i hade to go to closest ER 'cause of very high temperature and very big lumps and red all the skin around.

luclky with a IV load of antisthaminic + cortisone i was good to good in 30" ;-)


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I just read through this thread, it made me squirm about on my chair.

Could it be the type of gear used that caused the OP the lump? My first HGH lump was in my calf and lasted a while and now it's gone but it did worry the hell out of me at the time. I'm worried again because I want to take 500mg Test E subQ


----------



## Mr ziggle (Aug 9, 2011)

How did this all end. Did they go or did you go to a docs?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

As far as i can tell they are still there a bit, the only way ill tell for certain is when i cut which wont be while next year but im pretty sure it will be permanant scar tissue now  My advice, STICK TO INTRA MUSCULAR!!!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> As far as i can tell they are still there a bit, the only way ill tell for certain is when i cut which wont be while next year but im pretty sure it will be permanant scar tissue now  My advice, STICK TO INTRA MUSCULAR!!!


So you're convinced it was subQ and not just bad luck or the type of gear?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

rectus said:


> So you're convinced it was subQ and not just bad luck or the type of gear?


Im convinced ill never be doing it again regardless of the gear, not worth the risk.


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

In my opinion, injecting roids subq is something wrong, i tell you on my past experience, folks!

maybe you could just handle a ridicolous amount subq let's say 0,25ml per inj site and maybe this is not for everyone, trust me.

Anyway, often it depends from the Injection type as well as the oil or individual allergic reaction to roid oil or drug in itself.

I have near 10 years experience with roids and roughly 6 with pinning roids or HGH and i had to go ER a couple of time 'cause of it, some more time i needed help from my doctor (she doeasn't want to help me anymore...) and more often i care myself when it was not so serious.

BUT all my bad experiences came injecting subq or IM, human grade or vet, from pharma or UG, same or different batch etcc etc..

Now, all i want to say, WHEN your body say NO, it's just NO.

Infact i am not pinning anymore as i would like since 2 months, since EVERY single pin with pharma grade test also 0,2 ml IM was causing me : Lumps, soreness, and red all over the skin close to injection sites.

My Body say NO more, i say NO MORE.

So i want to try peptides now, both subq and im ;-)


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't know if you mentioned this OP but how many ml were you injecting in one go?

The succesful experiments injected just 0.5ml without any adverse effects. I think 2ml Test E will be too much liquid for one site.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

rectus said:


> I don't know if you mentioned this OP but how many ml were you injecting in one go?
> 
> The succesful experiments injected just 0.5ml without any adverse effects. I think 2ml Test E will be too much liquid for one site.


1ml.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Iv never done any injection of AAS subQ iv always done it IM as i am very comfortable with it & the risk is much lower IMO


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

I've often spouted off about subq ...

Did try it for 6 or so months - never ever more than 0.5ml and didn't have any issues apart from a few small lumps which dissipated over the course of a week.

That said, I will never ever do aas subq again. Experiment "worked" but just too much agro overall eg frequency, small amounts.

Pin / rotate delts with oranges.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I decided 1ml would be my max subQ jab, and I need 2ml PW Test E so I will just split it into two jabs which I read is better anyway.

Why would you say the risk is lower *Infernal*? I have not seen any evidence for this in my extensive reading.


----------



## ifeelvoxish (Sep 9, 2013)

Suprakill, now that more time has passed can you give an update on these lumps from subq? Have they continued to recede? Do you have scar tissue or any other lasting effects?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ifeelvoxish said:


> Suprakill, now that more time has passed can you give an update on these lumps from subq? Have they continued to recede? Do you have scar tissue or any other lasting effects?


The lumps have dissappeared now. You could not see the lumps at all when i got to low bodyfat as in my avi which is what i was concerned with. Its all good. @ifeelvoxish


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i had some thing in my chest that took like 3/4months to disperse. they do go


----------

